# [GECHI] Situazione del sito, del forum e dell'e-mail

## silian87

Allora... so che questo e' un tasto un po' pericoloso da toccare... ma prima o poi bisognera' che qualcuno lo faccia. 

Tutti avranno notato che il sito dei gechi (con relativo forum ed e-mail), e' stato dapprima down, poi ripristinato su di un altro dominio, e adesso e' down gia' da un bel pezzo. Intendo precisare che sono a onoscienza del fatto che quelli di questo nuovo dominio se ne sono scappati con sito e soldi... quindi questo topic non e' di sicuro un rimprovero. 

Certo che c'e' molta gente che non sa invece perche' il sito non va, e poi ha anche l'e-mail principale su gechi.it (e non ditemi che non e' affidabile, perche' io per questione di principio voglio supportare i gechi usando l'email!!!!!   :Twisted Evil:  ). 

Mi piacerebbe, anche come gecho ordinario che ormai dovrei essere, visto che prima che il forum andasse down c'e'rano 6 voti a mio favore, o che in ogni caso sto' per diventare (  :Smile:  ), che qui' si facesse il punto della situazione, informando tutti sullo stato delle cose, e facendo capire che ci si sta' lavorando.  Grazie gechi  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Ci stiamo informando per cambiare hosting, prendendone uno serio (spero). Chi stava seguendo la cosa l'ultima volta che ne abbiamo parlato era fedeliallalinea, quindi lascio la parola a lui (uno a caso  :Razz: )

Di certo la situazione comincia a diventare quantomeno "irritante", soprattutto non ci facciamo bella figura, ne una gran pubblicità... solo per fare un esempio, credo che la partecipazione con stand al Linux World Expò ci sia stata "negata" anche per questa apparente mancanza di serietà.

Insomma, vediamo che ci dice fedeli. 

Ultima cosa, mi pare che con botta si fosse d'accordo sull'organizzare i primi di settembre una riunione in chat, per discutere di queste cose e fare un punto della situazione. Quindi se per la fine di agosto non s'è risolto con l'hosting, vedremo di organizzarla in questo topic.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il tilug ci lascia dello spazio a gratis volentieri a patto che il traffico non sia eccessivo. Ora sono ancora con la 56k e quindi non posso fare molto quando ritornero' ad adsl vedro' che fare

----------

## silian87

Perfetto..... io fra poco mettero' un serverino a casa con l'adsl 640... chissa' che possa aiutarvi  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Perfetto..... io fra poco mettero' un serverino a casa con l'adsl 640... chissa' che possa aiutarvi 

 

Magari possiamo mettere li la ml o qualcosa d'altro per non rompere troppo al nostro server tilug

----------

## silian87

A me piacerebbe mettere tutto, e' solo che io li ci devo tenere anche un'altro sito, e poi ci devo anche navigare  :Smile: 

Ma se metti la ml o altro di leggero (tipo forum) allora credo che non ci siano problemi.

Il computer dovrebbe essere un pentium2 350mhz 292 di ram, 24 giga di hd.. niente di particolare.. spero che basti, se no vorra' dire che mobilitero' il 1000!  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora vedo di spostare la cosa su quello del tilug poi vediamo

----------

## silian87

tieni conto che devo vendere quel cavolo di router che ho, comprarmi uno switch e installare tutto sul server e configurarlo.... intanto sto' iniziando ad assemblare l'hardware.

----------

## croot

io ho un sito con un po' di spazio (poco) che non uso.. se ne avete bisogno.. eventualmente posso anche aggiungerne (di spazio) a spese mie ovviamente.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

il server sull'adsl non credo che sia una possibilita' fattibile per avere un servizio continuativo (non me ne voglia silian)

ma perche non considerate aruba? costa poco, rende *decentemente*, e comunque sicuramente meglio dell'hosting attuale, supporta anche le mailing list.

addirittura considererei l'idea di un serverino in housing.

----------

## silian87

Scusa... non per criticare.. mah.. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=163723&start=25

 *Quote:*   

> ehm... l'housing di aruba non si commenta senza scadere nel volgare...e parlo per esperienza personale.
> 
> Non hai idea dei casini che il personale tecnico riesce (spero riusciva..visto che non ci ho nulla a che fare - per fortuna - da ormai 1 anno) a fare con i propri firewall..
> 
> Aruba - se lo conosci lo eviti. [pubblicita' regresso]
> ...

 

Niente di personale Fonderia   :Laughing: 

Cmq il io computerino serviva per appoggio... io adesso conosco uno che ha un server casalingo come me registrato ad cjb.net, e in qualche modo (non mi ricordo piu' adesso come), riesce a farsi collegare il dominio.cjb.net al serverino anche se ha l'ip-dinamico.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ma perche non considerate aruba? costa poco, rende *decentemente*, e comunque sicuramente meglio dell'hosting attuale, supporta anche le mailing list.

 

Perche' quello dovi si trova il tilug.ch e' gratis inoltre la macchina e' dedicata (assieme al sito del tilug) e in piu' fat_penguin potrebbe aiutarmi nella gestione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Scusa... non per criticare.. mah.. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=163723&start=25
> 
>  *Quote:*   ehm... l'housing di aruba non si commenta senza scadere nel volgare...e parlo per esperienza personale.
> 
> Non hai idea dei casini che il personale tecnico riesce (spero riusciva..visto che non ci ho nulla a che fare - per fortuna - da ormai 1 anno) a fare con i propri firewall..
> ...

 

guarda che non ho mai detto che aruba sia il miglior hosting del mondo, ma sicuramente funziona MEGLIO di quello attuale, e sicuramente, ha un uptime migliore di una adsl.

e sicuramente e' alla portata delle nostre tasche.

per vedere qualche esempio, www.maciste.it sta su aruba e ha migliaia di accessi al giorno.

----------

## silian87

si lo so, era solo che avevo visto cosa dicevi prima e dopo.. cmq non e' una brutta idea. Io il serverino lo sto facendo. credo che per tenere una cosa secondaria come la ml o altro possa andare bene?

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> sicuramente funziona MEGLIO di quello attuale

 

Per quello credo basti il mio Palm  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se non mi sono perso nel thread mi sembra di capire che le possibilità sono:

Andare su Aruba, tenendo presente che la ml sarebbe di difficile gestione e che il servizio non é impeccabile (ma funziona) [ndr: credo che anche il moderatore strano potrebbe avere qualcosa da ridire su questo...]

Oppure dividere il server con il TiLUG?

Si potrebbe anche chiedere a Ibanez-RgX se ha la possibilità di ospitare la ml (che comunque é "a basso traffico") o una versione "di backup" della stessa.

Per una copia del sito si potrebbe pensare a un mirror sullo spazio offerto da croot.

In tutti i casi per le spese dovrebbe esserci la cassa dei gechi (eventualmente rimpinguabile se vuota...)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In tutti i casi per le spese dovrebbe esserci la cassa dei gechi (eventualmente rimpinguabile se vuota...)

 

Ribadisco che dividendo con il tilug non avremmo spese e il sito e' sempre up (almeno il tilug e' sempre stato up)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ho parlato con  khazad-dum e ci da lo spazio per il sito dei gechi (stesso server dove si trova gentoo-italia) devo solo aspettare che ginko si faccia vivo o che il vecchio hosting si rianimi

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok ho parlato con  khazad-dum e ci da lo spazio per il sito dei gechi (stesso server dove si trova gentoo-italia) devo solo aspettare che ginko si faccia vivo o che il vecchio hosting si rianimi

 

Ottima cosa. Credo che sia meglio sperare in ginko  :Razz: 

P.S. - Per qualsiasi cosa sono a disposizione (ovviamente)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emix wrote:*   

> P.S. - Per qualsiasi cosa sono a disposizione (ovviamente)

 

Chiaro visto che avrai un account come me e ginko  :Smile:  quindi solo questione di tempo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## babalinux

Ottimo intento silian87! 

Per quanto riguarda il topic la scelta e' dura. Io approvo l'idea di fonderiadigitale. Con aruba io mi sono sempre trovato bene. 

Poi, se gli amministratori del sito hanno qualche infiltrato all'interno di un altro ISP (leggi se fedeliallalinea conosce qualcuno che gli puo' fornire connettivita') la scelta si fa piu' difficile perche' la tentazione di poter prender su il telefono e chiamare il tuo ISP quando ti pare e' davvero forte;-).

Tuttavia credo che il principio da seguire sia scegliere un ISP qualificato e professionale, anche se c'e' da spendere qualcosa (non ho detto migliaia di euro). 

Ovvero credo che installare pezzi in qua' e in la' su PC in cui uno naviga, gioca a pac-man con gli amici, fa i compiti, tiene le ricette e pubblica il suo sito sollo perche' ha uno straccio di ADSL (che magari una volta al giorno va giu') non sia una buona idea, per molti e vari motivi.

P.S.

silian, a leggere il tuo post, mi viene un dubbio:

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Mi piacerebbe, anche come gecho ordinario che ormai dovrei essere, visto che prima che il forum andasse down c'e'rano 6 voti 
> 
> a mio favore, o che in ogni caso sto' per diventare (  )

 

... non e' che dai troppa importanza a 'ste storie  :Smile: 

Mi raccomando non offenderti eh! La mia e' solo una domanda! 

Si insomma, dico le storie dei gechi, di quelli "ordinari", "non-ordinari", le etichettine che stanno sopra l'avatar e che ti dicono se sei un guru oppure no?

Cosa ne dici?

cheers,

baba

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@babalinux: gentoo-italia e' sempre stato on line quindi penso che la stabilita' sia ottima pero' per me e' uguale la scelta e' di tutta la comunita'

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @babalinux: gentoo-italia e' sempre stato on line quindi penso che la stabilita' sia ottima pero' per me e' uguale la scelta e' di tutta la comunita'

 

Per me può andare anche bene.

----------

## botta

@babalinux: il Gechi  non è solo il gruppo di utenti gentoo che  abitualmente comunicano on line in italiano, ma è addirittura un movimento che ha un programma ed una propria organizzazione interna. Se avrai tempo e voglia, ti invito a frequentare il sito e soprattutto il forum che verranno ripristinati a seguito delle decisioni prese in questo topic.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Per me va  bene anche quest'ultima soluzione, ma valutate bene una cosa: se paghiamo per un servizio, e questo servizio non funziona, possiamo rivalerci; se ci viene fornito come favore, no.

In buona sostanza, aruba ha avuto (esperienza personale di housing e hosting di un sito con profilo BASE) un downtime di qualche ora ogni 6 mesi e 1 volta 1 giorno in 3 anni... 

Just my 2 cents.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> ... non e' che dai troppa importanza a 'ste storie Smile
> 
> Mi raccomando non offenderti eh! La mia e' solo una domanda!
> 
> Si insomma, dico le storie dei gechi, di quelli "ordinari", "non-ordinari", le etichettine che stanno sopra l'avatar e che ti dicono se sei un guru oppure no?
> ...

 

Beh... allora, dovresti sapere che c'e' differenza tra gecho ordinario e non. Un ordinario deve essere presente e disponibile e sapersi prendere degli impegni quando e' necessario, ma puo' anche votare e fare altre cose importanti. Non vedo cosa centri con i rank del forum questa storia, anche perche' non ho mai detto di sapere di piu' io che sono un "veteran" rispetto uno che e' un "Guru" o anche un "n00b", solo che io scrivo di piu', e sono sempre presente sul forum. Quindi mi piacerebbe davvero capire cosa stai dicendo? 

in ogni caso io voglio dare un mio contributo per quello che posso, e non penso che sia un male.

----------

## xchris

devo dire che mi trovo d'accordo con Fonderia!

Io uso attualmente aruba e a parte qualche grana iniziale non ho mai avuto problemi e la banda a disposizione e' sempre stata decente.

(in momenti di basso traffico viaggia senza problemi a oltre 300kb/s,e cmq per hostare un forum si e' sempre rivelata all'altezza)

Non commento in generale il servizio di aruba che ha un supporto un po' penoso...pero' direi che e' la cosa migliore.

Se ricordo bene il supporto mysql e' usufruibile solo da siti aruba e in questo caso potrei offrire una 50ina di mb per il forum.

Se il sito va giu' possiamo lamentarci e pretendere...altrimenti dobbiamo sempre aspettare con le orecchie basse... e non mi sembra il caso.

Eviterei i server casalinghi per ovvie ragioni.

Una piccola colletta e siamo a posto.

ciao

----------

## babalinux

 *Quote:*   

> è addirittura un movimento che ha un programma ed una propria organizzazione interna

 

Non sapevo che la comunita' dei gechi fosse arrivata ad uno stadio di sviluppo simile. Chiedo venia, e' evidente che il suddetto stadio e' tale da permettere anche le ri-classificazioni... Pazienza, povero "De rerum naturae"  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Non vedo cosa centri con i rank del forum questa storia

 

Guarda silian87, sento di doverti una risposta...

La mia e' solo un'impressione, maturata frequentando il forum per tanti mesi.

Per la precisione, mi ricordo di un'animata discussione (parlo di mesi fa) in cui tu ed un tuo amico/vicino di casa entraste in conflitto proprio per gli argomenti sopra citati (il rank del forum etc.).

Poi adesso la storia dei gechi ordinari e non, di quanta gente ha votato per te, il fatto di ribadirlo sul forum, ha rafforzato in me l'idea che per te conti molto tutto cio' che riguarda la comunita', tutto cio' che costituisce, diciamo cosi', uno stigma di identificazione.

Non c'e' niente di sbagliato, ma il fatto e' che a me questo modo di essere non piace e quindi ho voluto chiederti direttamente come stessero le cose.

E' chiaro poi che ognuno vede le cose a modo suo e fa cio' che vuole. 

Soprattutto, la mia idea e la tua hanno lo stesso valore. 

Soprattutto, la mia idea puo' non corrispondere alla realta':

 *Quote:*   

> ...solo che io scrivo di piu', e sono sempre presente sul forum. Quindi mi piacerebbe davvero capire cosa stai dicendo? 
> 
> in ogni caso io voglio dare un mio contributo per quello che posso, e non penso che sia un male.

 

Ecco, hai risposto alla mia domanda, spero di essermi spiegato e di cambiare opinione, magari in fretta.

ciao,

baba

----------

## shev

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Una piccola colletta e siamo a posto

 

Quoto questa frase per ribadire un concetto: non facciamoci problemi economici, abbiamo una cassa del gechi che se non sufficente possiamo rifornire in qualche modo. Ovviamente se riusciamo a risparmiare è meglio, però qualche soldo per avere un servizio efficente si sborsa volentieri.

Non esprimo preferenze sull'una o l'altra soluzione, ne sapete certamente più di me. Ci tenevo solo a sottolineare che l'importante è avere un servizio stabile e con downtime il più ridotto possibile. In questi mesi ci abbiamo già rimesso anche troppo per i periodi di oscuramente del sito/forum/ML.

My 2 cents

----------

## babalinux

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   Una piccola colletta e siamo a posto 
> 
> Quoto questa frase per ribadire un concetto: non facciamoci problemi economici, abbiamo una cassa del gechi che se non sufficente possiamo rifornire in qualche modo. 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

A proposito, quali sono i mezzi con cui tale cassa viene rimpinguata (sono mancato per un po')?

cheers,

baba

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@babalinux: per il momento solo con le magliette che abbiamo creato

----------

## xchris

 *shev wrote:*   

> Quoto questa frase per ribadire un concetto: non facciamoci problemi economici, abbiamo una cassa del gechi che se non sufficente possiamo rifornire in qualche modo.

 

non sono a conoscenza della situazione di cassa.

Cmq non sarebbe un problema dare un contributo per la causa.

ciao

----------

## shev

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> Non sapevo che la comunita' dei gechi fosse arrivata ad uno stadio di sviluppo simile. Chiedo venia, e' evidente che il suddetto stadio e' tale da permettere anche le ri-classificazioni... Pazienza, povero "De rerum naturae" 

 

Aggiungo una cosetta giusto per non creare malintesi: non abbiamo fatto classificazioni o gerarchie elitarie per il Gechi (l'associazione), abbiamo semplicemente istituito delle cariche puramente a scopo organizzativo (ripeto, non gerarchico o elitario). Avendo come obiettivo la diffusione del "credo Gentoo" nelle varie manifestazioni, tenendo talk anche per ditte o enti vari, abbiamo ritenuto opportuno creare un minimo di cariche di riferimento e di struttura organizzativa, per dare un punto di riferimento a terzi che ci vogliono invitare/contattare, dimostrare una certa serietà e impegno, oltre a garantire una più semplice, rapida ed efficace gestione dell'associazione stessa.

La distizione tra ordinari e simpatizzanti si inserisce proprio in questo contesto: agli ordinari si chiede un impegno maggiore e costante, si chiede di partecipare attivamente alle iniziative dell'associazione, esercitando anche il diritto di voto quando necessario. Cose queste non richieste ai simpatizzanti. Non ci sono altre distinzioni, siamo tutti uguali e allo stesso livello. Semplicemente i primi hanno qualche dovere in più, non privilegi o vantaggi.

In sintesi: sono cariche organizzative, non gerarchiche o elitarie.

Se vuoi approfondire il discorso sono sempre disponibile, oppure attendi che torni online il sito (con relativo statuto) o da un'occhiata ai topic in cui parlavamo appunto di queste cose (a partire da qui)

Ciao ciao

p.s.: per la cassa, se ne occupa botta. Se non ricordo male abbiamo qualche decina/centinaia di euro e qualche maglietta ancora da vendere, per ora unica fonte ufficiale di "guadagno". Ovviamente offerte libere sono sempre le benvenute  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non sono a conoscenza della situazione di cassa.
> 
> Cmq non sarebbe un problema dare un contributo per la causa.

 

Questo non ho problemi neanche io  ho solo citato khazad-dum perche' mi fido al 100% del suo servizio inoltre possiamo vederlo con il sito di gentoo-italia che il servizio e' piu' che valido. Comunque concordo anche con l'idea di fonderia e la capisco quindi, come gia' detto, e' la comunita' che scegliera' e non il singolo

----------

## babalinux

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @babalinux: per il momento solo con le magliette che abbiamo creato

 

Ok, evidentemente sono mancato per un po' troppo tempo.

Non so niente delle magliette, non capisco quale sia il sito di riferimento (ce ne sono almeno due + quello dei gechi: AIUTO!), etc.

Dammi due dritte che cosi' la faccio finita.  :Wink: 

cheers, baba

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La maglietta e' questa

http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/prove_t-shirt/prova-fronte.png

http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/prove_t-shirt/prova-retro.png

Il fronte ha dei caratteri un po' diversi ma la sostanza non cambia

----------

## shev

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> Ok, evidentemente sono mancato per un po' troppo tempo

 

Leggi il mio topic più sopra, non vorrei ti sfuggisse visto il numero di risposte in pochi minuti  :Smile: 

Il sito di riferimento è gechi.it (e l'alias gechi.org), solo che attualmente è offline. Non per nulla ne stiamo discutendo  :Smile: 

Per le magliette c'è questo topic con alcune foto. Le abbiamo vendute soprattutto a webbit, la prima uscita ufficiale dei Gechi, uscita nella qualche abbiamo tenuto cinque o sei talk con un ottimo successo di pubblico, oltre ad aver organizzato una sessione di laboratorio con installazione gentoo in due ore, giusto per sfatare qualche mito  :Wink: 

Insomma, sul sito troveresti tutte le info che vuoi, solo che prima dobbiamo rimetterlo online  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> Insomma, sul sito troveresti tutte le info che vuoi, solo che prima dobbiamo rimetterlo online 

 

Io non ho il backup ne i vari dati dei domini,... ha tutto ginko vedo di contattarlo

----------

## randomaze

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> Non so niente delle magliette, non capisco quale sia il sito di riferimento (ce ne sono almeno due + quello dei gechi: AIUTO!), etc.

 

Il sito di riferimento dei gechi é quello down (gechi.it/gechi.org).

La "comunità gentoo italiana" (che é una cosa diversa dal gechi) usa come riferimenti gentoo-italia.net, gentoo.it e questo forum

Se vuoi una maglietta manda un pm a botta, il costo é di 10Euro, una parte del ricavato viene donata a Gentoo e un'altra parte la diamo in beneficenza ai vari ISP che ci mantengono off-line il sito  :Laughing: .

E, per concludere, ricordo che i "Veteran" sono persone che non sanno usare la funzionalità di ricerca nel forum  :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io non ho il backup ne i vari dati dei domini,... ha tutto ginko vedo di contattarlo

 

Sisi, non era per farti fretta. Era solo per far capire a baba cosa s'era perso e il perchè di questo topic  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> Sisi, non era per farti fretta. Era solo per far capire a baba cosa s'era perso e il perchè di questo topic 

 

Mai pensato a questo era solo per sottolineare se non avrei gia' fatto qualcosa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Mi inserisco nel topic.

Non ho avuto ancora l'occasione di vedere e rendermi conto della situazione (o di cosa realmente siano) i gechi, anche perchè quando ne sono venuto a conoscenza il sito era già down e non ho ancora avuto occasione di vederlo.

Comunque, ho sempre approvato questo tipo di organizzazioni e, nel mio piccolo, per quanto poco possa fare, ho sempre contribuito il più possibile.

Ora, devo aspettare la riapertura di gechi.it o posso (magari contattando qualcuno in pm) informarmi prima su come contribuire alla causa?

Sono nuovo in gentoo, ma mi sono affezionato tantissimo sia all'ambiente del sistema, sia all'ambiente della comunità. Mi piacerebbe dare una mano.

PS. Un mio collega utilizza aruba per il suo sito personale già da un pò di tempo. Sue parole: "Il mio sito è sempre stato up, tranne una volta (per un pomeriggio)

Fatemi sapere.

Ciriciao

mouser

----------

## cerri

Io non posso che parlar male di Aruba: come qualcuno saprà, lo faccio a ragion veduta...

I servers sono belle macchine: purtroppo le policy di gestione e controllo sono a dir poco ridicole. Per non parlare dei problemi che affliggono tali installazioni.

Vi consiglio di guardare in un'altra direzione: la banda non è l'unica cosa che occorre...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## emix

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E, per concludere, ricordo che i "Veteran" sono persone che non sanno usare la funzionalità di ricerca nel forum 

 

Questa mi è piaciuta  :Laughing: 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Io non posso che parlar male di Aruba: come qualcuno saprà, lo faccio a ragion veduta...

 

Mi unisco a cerri, anch'io ho buoni motivi per sconsigliare l'utilizzo di Aruba.

----------

## xchris

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Io non posso che parlar male di Aruba: come qualcuno saprà, lo faccio a ragion veduta...
> 
> I servers sono belle macchine: purtroppo le policy di gestione e controllo sono a dir poco ridicole. Per non parlare dei problemi che affliggono tali installazioni.
> 
> Vi consiglio di guardare in un'altra direzione: la banda non è l'unica cosa che occorre...  

 

posso ben capire il tuo punto di vista...

sta di fatto che le mie esperienze con aruba sono sempre state positive e non posso lamentarmi.

Cmq il concetto che volevo esprimere era diverso.

Non e' importante se usiamo X,Y,Z... l'importante e' che non ci si appoggi a nessuno a titolo di favore.

Meglio pagare e pretendere!

ciao

P.S.:aue cerri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Meglio pagare e pretendere!
> 
> 

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo.

Inoltre, come credo botta confermi, abbiamo già qualche soldo messo da parte da investire nell'hosting.

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   Meglio pagare e pretendere!
> 
>  
> 
> Sono pienamente d'accordo.
> ...

 

Sbaglio o stiamo pagando per l'attuale hosting? Non mi sembra che la nostra pretesa di avere un sito funzionante sia stata accolta.

Fatta questa precisazione, c'é da dire che aruba funziona (c'é un mio sito e anche gentoo.it sta da quelle parti, se non ricordo male), certo ha quintali di difetti e dovendo fare qualcosa di trafficato e/o commerciale non mi affiderei certo a loro. Se vogliamo pagare per essere slegati dal giro di favori tra amici penso vada bene, se vogliamo "pagare e pretendere" non sono sicuro sia il posto giusto.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Se proprio aruba non piace, ci sono molti hoster italiani affidabili:

www.wmgitalia.it (ho un server in housing da loro e un hosting . non ho problemi da quando lo uso) - 80 Euro per 100 mb

http://www.seeweb.it/hostingpro/ - affidabilissimo: provare per credere! -> http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2004/06/02/most_reliable_hosting_providers_during_may.html

inoltre, valutando l'idea di cambiare ISP, io considererei anche il virtual server.. se non altro perche ci permetterebbe di avere molta piu elasticita' per i nostri progetti, per le mailing list, e sopratutto per il server rsync per i nostri script/software, del quale e' da molto tempo che si  parla ma che alla fine non se ne e' mai fatto nulla  :Sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sbaglio o stiamo pagando per l'attuale hosting?

 

No, non *stiamo*... qualcuno lo *sta* facendo (Ginko?)... ad ogni modo meglio sostenere la spesa con i fondi che abbiamo e scegliere un hosting su territorio nazionale.

Per me può andare bene anche aruba, che d'altronde avevo proposto mesi fa.

----------

## cerri

aue xchris  :Smile: 

Ti posso garantire che sei fortunato  :Very Happy:  Non ti ho mai parlato della loro "idea" di rete.

Aruba, ragazzi, non funziona. Punto. Scusate la forzatura ma se il vostro sito funziona, sappiate che siete molto fortunati. Beati voi  :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda l'hosting, seeweb è uno dei migliori: anche non puntando così in alto, ce ne sono di molti in giro a spese non eccessive. Basta fare un salto su html.it ...

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Aruba, ragazzi, non funziona. Punto. Scusate la forzatura ma se il vostro sito funziona, sappiate che siete molto fortunati. Beati voi 

 

Se lo dice cerri fidatevi. Se non vi fidate di cerri... al rogo! Ehm, no, se non vi fidate di cerri, considerate che dovrebbe avere ben presente la situazione interna di Aruba, quasi come uno che ci lavora  :Smile: 

----------

## botta

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre, come credo botta confermi, abbiamo già qualche soldo messo da parte da investire nell'hosting.

 

Confermo!  :Very Happy: 

Con il webb.it di Milano e le spedizioni di quest'estate è stato fatto davvero un buon lavoro.

  In ogni caso i nuovi sostenitori sono liberi di contattarmi in privato. Appena riapre il sito si parlerà anche dei nuovi gadget che abbiamo intenzione di proporre.. devo dire che ho sentito delle idee molto interessanti   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> Se lo dice cerri fidatevi. Se non vi fidate di cerri... al rogo! 

 

Beh, immaginavo le critiche infatti lo avevo detto all'inizio:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [ndr: credo che anche il moderatore strano potrebbe avere qualcosa da ridire su questo...]

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *botta wrote:*   

>   In ogni caso i nuovi sostenitori sono liberi di contattarmi in privato. Appena riapre il sito si parlerà anche dei nuovi gadget che abbiamo intenzione di proporre.. devo dire che ho sentito delle idee molto interessanti  

 

Decidiamo subito se mettere su un negozio allora...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## babalinux

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Aruba, ragazzi, non funziona. Punto. Scusate la forzatura ma se il vostro sito funziona, sappiate che siete molto fortunati. Beati voi 

 

Io vorrei che tu mi spiegassi (se vuoi anche in privato) le motivazioni che sottendono le tue affermazioni.

Da quando frequento il forum ti ho sentito spesso ribadire tali affermazioni ma (e qui forse e' colpa mia  :Wink:  ) non sono riuscito a trovare un post in cui tu le giustifichi (se esiste posta l'url).

 *shev wrote:*   

> Ehm, no, se non vi fidate di cerri, considerate che dovrebbe avere ben presente la situazione interna di Aruba, quasi come uno che ci lavora

 

Inoltre c'e' questo alone di mistero che riguarda la tua esperienza con Aruba... Cos'e, ci hai lavorato, ci lavori, lavori con un partner, hai fornito consulenza?

Le risposte, ovviamente, a tuo buon cuore.

Certo e' che vorrei che tu fornissi delle valide argomentazioni alle tue affermazioni riguardanti i malfunzionamenti di Aruba.

A dir tua sono sistematici e puo' dirsi fortunato l'utente che non li riscontra.

La mia esperienza mi dice l'opposto (2 siti su 2 funzionanti per 3 anni, uno non rinnovato quest anno). Come me altri, mi sembra un po' piu' che fortuna, no?  :Wink: 

cheers,

baba

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rnadomaze wrote:*   

> se vogliamo "pagare e pretendere" non sono sicuro sia il posto giusto.

 

Quoto in pieno. Non scordiamo che chi pensa paghiamo e possiamo pretendere lo fanno anche le ditte scegliendo ms al posto di linux ma alla fine hanno veramente ragione?

----------

## cerri

babalinux, hai ragione  :Smile:  ma lo facevo per scherzare.

Ho lavorato in Aruba per circa tre mesi, come sistemista linux. Il sistema di bilanciamento di carico e monitoraggio che opera su alcuni servers di posta di Aruba è opera mia (e, ci tengo a sottolineare, solo ed esclusivamente ad opera mia*). Tale implementazione non è visibile all'esterno.

Il mio ruolo era quello di risanare i problemi secolari che Aruba ha con la posta elettronica, dato che tutto gira su vpopmail/qmail, campo in cui ho qualche esperienza. Non so se è già attiva, ma ho curato anche una parte della futura webmail che, almeno per quello che ho seguito io, girerà su squirrel.

Per quanto riguarda i web su linux, sarebbe stato il mio futuro settore.

Ora NON lavoro in Aruba, perchè sono stato licenziato dopo 2 mesi e 17 giorni (non ho nessuna vergogna a dirlo): non mi dilungo a raccontare i motivi, che poi sono soggettivi, di tale licenziamento: però, licenziare una persona che ha portato una tecnologia nuova che funziona e che ha risolto una parte dei problemi, lasciamelo dire, fa pensare...

Ecco perchè: ci ho lavorato, conosco tutta la parte linux di Aruba, almeno al 17 Giugno.

(*) Questa sottolineatura non è per vanto, ma perchè nessuno era (non so ora) in grado di installare e mettere in piedi un'architettura del genere.

----------

## emix

 *cerri wrote:*   

> ...

 

Mi sembra una motivazione valida per provare a cercare qualche altro servizio.

----------

## Raffo

quoto emix...

----------

## mouser

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> quoto emix...

 

idem ...

----------

## babalinux

@cerri: grazie per il chiarimento... fra l'altro mi dispiace che la tua esperienza lavorativa sia finita cosi' (ma adesso continui a lavorare al Centro Multimediale a TR?).

Certo e' che rimango un po' di stucco, anche se comunque mi sembra che la tua esperienza diretta sia legata soprattutto alla fornitura del servizio di posta elettronica.

Comunque, visto che ci hai lavorato, avrai sicuramente sentore anche dello stato in cui versa il servizio web.

Bon che dire, mi dispiace un po' sentire che un gigante del calibro di Aruba abbia i "piedi di argilla"...

cheers, baba

----------

## cerri

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> @cerri: grazie per il chiarimento... fra l'altro mi dispiace che la tua esperienza lavorativa sia finita cosi' (ma adesso continui a lavorare al Centro Multimediale a TR?).

 

Sinceramente anche a me, visto che mi ero trasferito ad Arezzo.... Comunque, no, lavoro per un'altra società qui a Terni.

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> Certo e' che rimango un po' di stucco, anche se comunque mi sembra che la tua esperienza diretta sia legata soprattutto alla fornitura del servizio di posta elettronica.

 

Si, ma solo perchè erano più urgenti. Avevo anche proposto un cluster in bilanciamento di squid come shaper, ma mi fu negato perchè era più urgente far funzionare la posta elettronica.

Avviai un piccolo studio delle problematiche (innumerevoli!), ma lasciai perdere in favore delle priorità.

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> Bon che dire, mi dispiace un po' sentire che un gigante del calibro di Aruba abbia i "piedi di argilla"...

 

Dillo a me, io invece di un sito gli avevo affidato il mio futuro...

----------

## OKreZ

Sara' che ho avuto una pessima esperienza con la "fornitura" di ADSL di Aruba, che il servizio di posta elettronica effettivamente lascia alquanto a desiderare soprattutto in termini di velocita' e che anche per quanto riguarda il web serving non mi pare abbiano grandi performance... io sconsiglierei di rivolgerci ad Aruba, piuttosto prenderei in considerazione le proposte di Fonderia qualche post fa.

EDIT: *cerri wrote:*   

> Dillo a me, io invece di un sito gli avevo affidato il mio futuro...

 

Snif, commovente  :Crying or Very sad:  (ovviamente scherzo, mi spiace per l'esperienza negativa cerri, ma penso che molti siano contenti di riaverti sul forum  :Wink:  )

----------

## cerri

 :Cool: 

----------

## MyZelF

 :Shocked:  Sicuramente non si rendono conto di chi hanno cacciato...

Ciò non toglie che l'hosting, anche su aruba, sarebbe o sarebbe stata una scelta migliore rispetto all'attuale e alle precedenti. Come è già stato detto, i continui malfunzionamente non hanno di certo giovato all'associazione (e non si tratta di server di posta lenti o di scarsità di banda a disposizione: il problema è ben diverso!)...

Comunque, aruba o meno, l'importante è correre ai ripari, al più presto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Comunque, aruba o meno, l'importante è correre ai ripari, al più presto.

 

Si infatti ora provo a contattare ginko

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ok, a ragion veduta si puo' scartare aruba (ciao cerri  :Smile: )

qualcuno ha la bonta' di visionare gli altri due che ho sottoposto e dare un parere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> qualcuno ha la bonta' di visionare gli altri due che ho sottoposto e dare un parere?

 

Io resto sempre del mio parere  :Very Happy:  . Pero' la maggioranza vince. Come ha detto randomaze non e' proprio vera l'affermazione paghiamo e quindi possiamo pretendere (ovvero magari possiamo pretendere ma ci daranno ascolto?)

----------

## silian87

babalinux... comunque qulle storie del rank sono vecchie storie fatte agli inizi con alexbr, ti potra' lui stesso confermare che non ci sono problemi. Io non mi vanto di avere tanti messaggi e di appartenere ai gechi, ma se permetti, mi piacerebbe essere almeno un po' riconosciuto su l'unica cosa che mi riescie un po' bene in questa cazzo di vita! Insomma! Non c'e' altro che mi riesca cosi' bene, potrei vantarmene molto sai? Potrei non aiutare i compagni di calesse quando mi chiedono aiuto e poi regolarmente mi sputtanano e mi deridono ed altro. Pero' lo faccio. Insomma, cosa me ne puo' fregare del numero dei messaggi?

Comunque per non andare troppo OT, vorrei avvisarvi che il server e' quasi terminato, ed ho messo gentoo, con anche il software raid, alla faccia di chi dice che is server casalinghi non rendono   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Perche' non considerare un server in housing?

Non so quanta sia la disponibilita' finanziaria ma potrebbe essere una soluzione buona per dare vita a molte iniziative on line...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Ho appena attivato un redirect di www.gechi.it al sito temporaneo di fedeliallalinea.

non appena fedeli mi manda il dump del forum riattivo tutto il resto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> non appena fedeli mi manda il dump del forum riattivo tutto il resto.

 

Il problema che i dati dell'ultimo sito li abbiamo persi (forse ginko ha un backup dell'ultimo sito)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

almeno le tabelle di mysql e tutto cio' che stava in DOCUMENT_ROOT..

io vado offline e torno stasera

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> almeno le tabelle di mysql e tutto cio' che stava in DOCUMENT_ROOT..

 

Per citare davide bianchi "cosa non hai capito di li abbiamo persi?"  :Very Happy:  . Scherzi a parte non abbiamo un backup mi spiace se non ritorna up abbiamo veramente perso tutto

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ok ho capito..   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Giangi

Salve non credete sia opportuno documentare nel presente Topic, lo stato di avanzamento sulle attività in corso per implementare il nuovo sito dei gechi.it .

In modo che tutta la comunità venga a conoscenza dei lavori in corso (mi rivolgo in particolare a Fonderia e Parantido).

ThE giAnGi

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

D'ora in poi gli update verranno postati qui.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ATTENZIONE: Finche il dns e' in fase di trasferimento, e' possibile che il sito non sia visibile. se non riuscite a risolvere gechi.it, c'e' un piccolo trucco:

```
echo '216.127.94.17 www.gechi.it' >> /etc/hosts
```

e ricaricare la pagina.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ottimo quindi adesso continuiamo con il gekit sul forum gechi, no?

----------

## anborn

Ragazzi non mi ricordavo fosse così faticoso leggere 4 pagine di fila.. azz..

Cmq ora ci sono.

Giusto un paio di osservazioni, per lo più banali e soprattutto corte vista la connettività di cui dispongo:

1. Grazie a tutti per il lavoraccio fatto x rimettere in piedi (diciamo su un piede solo, ma è già gran cosa) il sito.

2.  *Quote:*   

>  Salve non credete sia opportuno documentare nel presente Topic, lo stato di avanzamento sulle attività in corso per implementare il nuovo sito dei gechi.it . 
> 
> In modo che tutta la comunità venga a conoscenza dei lavori in corso (mi rivolgo in particolare a Fonderia e Parantido). 
> 
> ThE giAnGi
> ...

 

No, please, non qui; continuamo sul forum del Gechi (luogo più pertinente). Qui mettiamo solo gli aggiornamenti reali e consistenti.

3. Non toccatemi Silian, purtroppo per un tot di motivi che non sto a spiegare "hic et nunc" non ho partecipato alla votazione, sennò i voti sarebbero stati 7...

4. Viva Cerri e abbasso Aruba  :Laughing: 

Byez

AnB

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@anborn: pensavo fossi scappato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @anborn: pensavo fossi scappato 

 

Naaa, sono tre mesi che riflette su questi quattro punti che ci ha esposto, voleva che fossero ben chiari e argomentati  :Laughing: 

/me felice di rivedere anborn affacciarsi sul forum  :Wink: 

----------

